# Lol. Demon Cat For Sale. $400 Canadian



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I got this update from Kijiji Canada in my Facebook stream today. The funniest classified I've seen in a while :biggrin:

Demon Cat for Sale. $400 OBO - Ottawa Cats & Kittens For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Those Siamese can be hellions! Very funny add, and nice looking cat... I tried to adopt on when I was in my 20's, he was 9 months old and the owners released him because they said he attacked them..The Humane society didn't see any signs of that....Well, when I got him home and took him out of the box, he latched on to my arm and wouldn't let go, when I finally flung him off, he came after me and stalked me. They figure he had some brain issue..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely a beautiful cat even if it is a demon!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay it must be crazy craigslist day because I just came across this one...

(4) Free Imaginary Friends


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I honestly don't find it funny. This cat has an obvious behavioral problem. They need to consult with a cat behavior specialist to deal with it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Behavioral problems? :lol:

Cat sounds like it's not being stimulated, just as with any animal they need exercise, interaction and stimulation to be a well rounded cat. The owner is kinda ridiculous, but the add was hilarious! :thumb:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Paws&Tails said:


> I honestly don't find it funny. This cat has an obvious behavioral problem. They need to consult with a cat behavior specialist to deal with it.


You might be right (dont know anything about cats) but I can still find the text hilarious. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The ad was really funny, I laughed. Alot. At least they are honest! 
Couldn't agree with Tobi more though, that cat needs exercise and something to occupy his mind and fulfill him as the hunter he is. He sounds like it's pretty intelligent, in the right hands that could be the perfect cat.
Thanks for posting....
Oh yeah, love the photo of him in the box with the red demon eyes!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, a big part of that is due to not enough exercise/stimulation. Trust me, I know that. It sounds like the cat may have an issue that could be better dealt with if they consulted with a behaviorist in addition to much more exercise and stimulation. Siamese cats have a lot of energy and are incredibly smart, so the cat not having enough stimulation and exercised may just be it though. 

I was in a bad mood earlier. :redface: I have to admit, it is kinda funny.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I liked how they blurred out the companion cats face to protect the innocent. Very cute ad.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The best cat i've ever had in my life... was Zeus... and he had all kinds of issues, he was well exercised and still he attacked us just playing, or if my wife would grab his head and kinda shake it lightly, and run away from him, he'd chase her down and attack her legs :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaViking said:


> You might be right (dont know anything about cats) but I can still find the text hilarious. Maybe it's just me...


it's not just you. i thought it hilarious and i bet he finds a buyer.....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

If your wife grabbed my head and shook it a little I would attack her too. lol


----------

